# Preg mare babies are stuck!!!!!



## rockin r (Mar 16, 2007)

They say this will be her 4th set of twins

http://wefoal.com/_2007/30373833/cam.htm

Sorry I thought i was on the back porch....... I turned it off..I could not take it anymore




(((((((( I have been watch ing for 45 mins and no babies..Pray for them..


----------



## Chpmnk1 (Mar 16, 2007)

:no: Oh my, that does not look at all good, they are still trying. How horrible. I hope they can get them out soon.


----------



## Steph_D (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh my gosh, what a nightmare! I'm praying for everyone, and the mare



:


----------



## Frankie (Mar 16, 2007)

Can't get it to come up.

but I hope it ends better than it sounds right now.


----------



## Floridachick (Mar 16, 2007)

It looks horrible, that poor mare! Is there a message board anywhere to find out more?


----------



## Steph_D (Mar 16, 2007)

Floridachick said:


> It looks horrible, that poor mare! Is there a message board anywhere to find out more?


I was just going to ask about a message board as well. The poor thing has 6 people there working on her :no:


----------



## TTF (Mar 16, 2007)

This is horrifying!! :new_shocked: I'm praying that all goes well and will be watching as long as I can...I'm on foal watch tonight myself, so I'll try.


----------



## Floridachick (Mar 16, 2007)

WHERE IS THEIR VET??


----------



## rockin r (Mar 16, 2007)

Floridachick said:


> It looks horrible, that poor mare! Is there a message board anywhere to find out more?


Go to mare stare.com go to jamakemecrazy and go on to her massage board....


----------



## Chpmnk1 (Mar 16, 2007)

Floridachick said:


> WHERE IS THEIR VET??


With all the people in there, how do we not know one of them is not the vet? We shouldn't assume one is not there. And everyone looks like they are desperately trying to help her. Poor, poor mare.


----------



## justagirl (Mar 16, 2007)

GOD I HOPE THOSE PEOPLE KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING !!!!



:

I feel so sorry for that mare.


----------



## rockin r (Mar 16, 2007)

Chpmnk1 said:


> Floridachick said:
> 
> 
> > WHERE IS THEIR VET??
> ...


The vet has the baseball cap on....Sorry no he is not there is not a vet there!!!!!!! They are apparently snowed in and the vet can not get there!!!They think they babies are gone and they are about to lose the mare!!!!What a nightmare........I am sitting here at my desk at work crying.....


----------



## SweetOpal (Mar 16, 2007)

Whoa! This is awful. I hope this mare will be ok, it looks very traumatic what they are doing!


----------



## Floridachick (Mar 16, 2007)

All I was saying was if a vet was there they wouldn't be switching people. I have seen 4 people pulling. Why would they breed this mare if she has had 4 SETS of twins?? Its so unfair to do to a loving gentle mare. I can't believe she is putting up with them all. She must be in agony.


----------



## TTF (Mar 16, 2007)

Moving to the laptop so I can watch OUR camera and this one. I'm nervous beyond words for this mare. :no:


----------



## kaykay (Mar 16, 2007)

so heartbreaking. im praying so hard for this mare


----------



## rockin r (Mar 16, 2007)

Floridachick said:


> All I was saying was if a vet was there they wouldn't be switching people. I have seen 4 people pulling. Why would they breed this mare if she has had 4 SETS of twins?? Its so unfair to do to a loving gentle mare. I can't believe she is putting up with them all. She must be in agony.


Just to add to this...The mare is a twin herself....WHY<WHY<WHY tempt fate like this.I hope but from what I am reading here she is not doing good. I just can't watch it any more. When they came out with the rope I was done..... :no: God Bless that mare and those twin babies...


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 16, 2007)

Floridachick said:


> All I was saying was if a vet was there they wouldn't be switching people. I have seen 4 people pulling. Why would they breed this mare if she has had 4 SETS of twins?? Its so unfair to do to a loving gentle mare. I can't believe she is putting up with them all. She must be in agony.



...or pinch one off early on!


----------



## minisaremighty (Mar 16, 2007)

..


----------



## SweetOpal (Mar 16, 2007)

I have to agree with Florida chick, I thought the exact same thing the first time I saw it, and the one lady is always on the phone, maybe the vet is on its way. I just hope regardless if there is a vet or not that the poor mare will be ok, and that they can get those babies out without damaging the mare.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 16, 2007)

Identical twins are not hereditary.

That being said, after four sets I think I would be looking at options- one of which as Matt says, is to pinch one of the foals out- a simple enough procedure if you know what you are doing.

Whatever the past or future I just hope the mare gets through this OK.


----------



## Steph_D (Mar 16, 2007)

I read on another board that they'd pinched a twin off 2 years ago, but they didn't know about this one until she was 6 months along and too late to pinch it :no:


----------



## Chpmnk1 (Mar 16, 2007)

they took the mare out. No wait, just brought her back

from the camera angle looks like definitely a foot hanging out.




:no: :no:


----------



## Floridachick (Mar 16, 2007)

poor mare!


----------



## hhpminis (Mar 16, 2007)

This poor mare and those poor people. I know what they are going through and it is a horrible, helpless and tragic thing. I am sure that mare is clamping down on their arms.

It does appear that the one gal got in the mare quite a ways though so maybe she can make some progress, if she doesn't break an arm. It hurts a lot to do this with a big mare.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 16, 2007)

:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 16, 2007)

there message board with updates from the owner say she has been having issues since the night of the 14th and they didnt want to bring her to OSU as she felt the mare trusts her and is bonded to her? there own board says (according to the owner) she has been in labor for 2 days!!

Reading there message board seems they knew the mare was in labor and having issues and the owner was trying to sleep is how I am reading it..

Scary for this mare I hope she comes out of this ok


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 16, 2007)

Prayers for the mare! So sad. :no:


----------



## kaykay (Mar 16, 2007)

did they get them out?? earlier i saw two legs and now nothing?


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 16, 2007)

The owners of this mare know what they are doing.. As others have stated this is her 4th set of twins, the previous three according to her owner survived, except one set passed away when they were 10 months old.. and yes, she herself is a twin.. She was last vet checked with twins at 6 months along.. They have been in contact daily, if not hourly with OSU vets.. The reason they did not take her to OSU is that this mare was severely abused by a previous owner and gets VERY nervous and upset when put into a new situation or new people around, so they decided to keep her at the farm to keep her as calm and relaxed as possible.. They were going to go ahead and take her in the other day, but Ohio got hit with ice storms so traveling was out of the question..

And as far as continueing to breed a mare who twins, EVERY mare has a chance of twinning, it's a risk you take, hopefully you'll be able to pinch one off or nature will take its course


----------



## hhpminis (Mar 16, 2007)

That poor gal with the ponytail looks about at wits end. I just hurt for everybody involved.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 16, 2007)

here is the link to the message board the owner of the cam is Jamicamecrazy

message board


----------



## Mona (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh God, I have been watching all along, and I feel so sorry for all those people as well as the mare. I would hate to be in their shoes. I have been crying just watchimg.



:

Sending prayers for them all.



:



:



:


----------



## hhpminis (Mar 16, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing, i thought there was a new body there. I sure hope so at least if they have to they can cut the baby out or sedate the mare or something to help.

I hate watching but I cant stop.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 16, 2007)

I thought I read the other sets of twins were had wtih the previous owner?

I have never heard of a vet referring to a mare being 2 centimeters dialated and then 4 like they do with humans? has anyone else? I would imagine the magic number for a horse might be bigger then 10?


----------



## kaykay (Mar 16, 2007)

did no one else see the legs sticking out earlier?? am i going crazy?? Im praying so hard!! they are stacking hay so maybe they are going to try and slant her?? i feel so bad for all of them.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 16, 2007)

No kay you are not crazy I am not watching but was getting a play by play from someone who was.. and they said legs were out for quite a while


----------



## Mona (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes, the legs were definately out. The one guy had been holding them while the ladies were doing somethng else in there. When the mare turned sideways, it looked like it was the back legs, and the foal facing tummy down.

It looks like the vet is there now...he has the plastic sleeves on anyway, and no one else before had that.

Maybe theu will have to cut the foals out...I hope that mare will be OK.


----------



## Chpmnk1 (Mar 16, 2007)

kaykay said:


> did no one else see the legs sticking out earlier?? am i going crazy??



No, kaykay you are not crazy. I also saw feet at one point too, but mostly the camera angle is at her head


----------



## hhpminis (Mar 16, 2007)

One thing I did in my foaling stall is we reinforced a beam and put a hook in it so if we ever have to slnt a mare we can do it right there with a hoist and not have to walk her outside.

I was wondering if they would try it.

They must have pushed the foal back in to try to reposition, it looks like the vet? is making progress though. I so hope so!


----------



## Steph_D (Mar 16, 2007)

Kay, you're not crazy, I saw legs earlier as well. Thought they'd be able to get it out after that, but I guess not. The skinny guy with the ball cap was pulling on the legs for a while, before they took her out of the stall for a break or whatever.

I'm praying so hard for this girl.


----------



## Mona (Mar 16, 2007)

:aktion033: YAY! Looks like they got the first out...dead, but out!!


----------



## hhpminis (Mar 16, 2007)

Now maybe the other one will come out easier. It may be dead as well but at least the mare will be OK


----------



## Mona (Mar 16, 2007)

I think that man in uniform near the mare's neck must be the owner. He is the one my heart is going out to the most...he seems to worried for the mare, and stroking her almost non-stop.


----------



## Chpmnk1 (Mar 16, 2007)

one babe out, hopefully the other one will come easier such an awful shame.

wonder if this is the one that they were sure was dead before birth?


----------



## hhpminis (Mar 16, 2007)

They seem to have quit for a break. Is this normal with twins? Is there a lag between births? The vet just came in with a bucket and stuff like he is going to flush her. Could there maybe only be one foal?


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 16, 2007)

Please keep in mind that they are not 100% sure there is a twin.. When the vet palpated the other day he could only find the one foal..

That foal looked HUGE so if there is a second it more than likely won't be very big and there is a good chance it could be mummified as the owner stated before


----------



## Mona (Mar 16, 2007)

That's what I thought too, that the foal looked huge, so maybe only one in there.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2007)

This is why I would love to deck people for letting them carry twins.


----------



## Mona (Mar 16, 2007)

Just goes to show us that it is not only our minis that run into foaling problems, and that a good vet is worth his weight in gold!


----------



## hhpminis (Mar 16, 2007)

I think maybe there was only one. That is going to be one poor sore mare and I bet the attendees are in need of a good stiff drink!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 16, 2007)

> This is why I would love to deck people for letting them carry twins.


That's a little harsh... as I stated before they tried to pinch one off earlier in the pregnancy, but at six months she still had them.. at that point there was nothing they could do..


----------



## Mona (Mar 16, 2007)

hhpminis said:


> and I bet the attendees are in need of a good stiff drink!



Or TWELVE! :new_shocked:


----------



## Chpmnk1 (Mar 16, 2007)

Mona said:


> Just goes to show us that it is not only our minis that run into foaling problems, and that a good vet is worth his weight in gold!


couldn't say it better, still what a shame, I have been watching almost 3 hrs and it's quite heartbreaking. Hopefully the mare will not get infection or anything and be ok


----------



## hhpminis (Mar 16, 2007)

Sure makes me excited to go out now and breed the 3 mares that I have been the last few days. NOT! :new_shocked:

I feel drained just from watching. I was just heading outside when we started watching.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 16, 2007)

barnbum said:


> A dead foal was just placed in a wagon and removed from the stall.


I've been unable to watch the cam.........so, I'm hoping the mare doesn't know she's lost her foal.

If the mare is aware, we always leave the dead baby so she can grieve.......just what we do.


----------



## kaykay (Mar 16, 2007)

i guess there was just one huge foal?? im so glad its over and the mare seems to be doing very well. i am actually shocked by how well shes doing but so happy for her and her owners

the owners/helpers have to be emotionally and physically exhausted!

I shouldnt have watched im worried enough about flirt


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 16, 2007)

Here's the scoop, baby had its head stuck and everytime they would try to correct it , it would twist again which is why it took so long.. No matter what they did they couldn't get the head into the right postion.. and there is NOT another foal.. They are watching the mare closely but so far she looks good..


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 16, 2007)

> This is why I would love to deck people for letting them carry twins.


Ashley, making such a statement without knowing the "FACTS" with this mare..... :nono: :ugh: I have been watching this mare for a few weeks on the other forum. Twins were not showing on the first ultrasounds and then at 6 months ultra-sound came back saying "twins". At 6 month you CAN NOT PINCH so this owner could do NOTHING! Sorry if I am upset but comments such as yours without knowing "FACTS" is very irresponsible!


----------



## shane (Mar 16, 2007)

i was watching and praying, it was such a sad ending, but i know it could have been worse, it also was an education to newbies that breeding isn't so easy, covering there mare is the easy part.......the miracle of life.... im so glad i chose to send my mare away to foal out.....


----------



## Chpmnk1 (Mar 16, 2007)

HI ALL, found this message from the owner on one of the other boards explaining that YES there were 2 foals.

"Hi

Thanks all for your support. The mare had a mummified foal and the other foal (filly) is dead at 148#. The beginning was a red bag delivery. The vet couldn't get out right away. The foal died a half hour before he got there.

The foal was coming out correctly but had the neck and head twisted. We did everything we could to straighten the foal up but unfortuantely, we just couldn't twist it to get it around and bring the foal out.

Please call if you have questions. Also, I am leaving her on cam tonight, please let me know if you see anything wrong.

Laurietta

419-303-1536

the other board was talking about setting up a fund or auction or something to try to help the owner out too. also on the other board owner had said if one was mummified she would move off cam right away and that 2 or 3 of the people there were vets, one being the woman with her hair down. Laurietta had her hair in a ponytail for most of the time & took it down at the end.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm just glad the mare survived the whole ordeal........She must be one sore kid!

MA


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes I know but with a mare that is known to have twins you dont just check every six months. We have a mare that is also know to have twins. When she was ultrasounded to show twins she was done every month to make sure something could be done.


----------



## hhpminis (Mar 16, 2007)

Ashley, according to the other board, the mare was checked regularly and it did not show up as twins until month 6 as the second foal was behind the first and did not show up.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 16, 2007)

well I know watching was upsetting for all and of course upsetting for the owners and those there.

However twins in and of themselves are not always a death sentance for large horses. I saw a maiden QH mare who delivered 2 foals. She had them at home and they could not see them at her only US at 4 1/2 months. They brought her to the hosptial both foals were fine they were big healthy colts but she was having some issues nursing (due to being a maiden and having 2) they went home in a couple of days perfectly fine just as they were when they got there with mom finally figuring out the whole 2 baby thing.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 17, 2007)

I totally agree- twins happen and are often successful.

BUT if I had a mare that had had twins twice in a row, I have to say in all fairness to the mare, there is NO way I would be letting her just have more foals.

Still at least that will not happen in this case, now, as they have had such a traumatic time of it- shame it had to happen but this could happen with a single foal, as well, one huge baby can do as much damage.

One small baby can do almost as much.

The mare is OK, the people will recover, stuff happens.

At the end of the day it was the best outcome they could get- I really thought they would lose the mare.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 17, 2007)

Dont get me wrong after reading the updates from the owner the past 3 days there are many things I myself would have done differently.I would have chosen many different paths then this owner did from the get go. That is just me.

That is one of the realitys of having a web cam and a message board you are bottom line choosing to put yourself out there for others to see, be part of, have opinions on and judge choices on. You are asking them to become emotinally attached to something many times in the hopes of marketing and more exposure so once you get them drawn in you can not get angry that they are there and do have feelings and opinions

If that is something you dont want then no need to sign up for a web cam.

Yes there is the extra eyes part however that can be done without going public and having just a few people know your web cam addy and being able to watch - when you invite the public into you daily life to see your every move in a situation.. you have to be able to take the good with the bad.

Thankfully in this situation the mare survived -it was the best possible outcome for everyone considering the start and hopefully she will get a different job other then a broodmare now.


----------

